
Developers: Try Windows 10 Linux Subsystem Instead of MacOS - jhatax
https://jhatax.blogspot.com/2016/11/developers-windows-linux-subsystem-is.html
======
whyagaindavid
I bet people (and power users) reluctantly will get used to it!

~~~
jhatax
OP here. Is the reluctance borne out of a dislike for Windows (privacy,
functionality, UI) or is it something else? Windows laptops, particularly the
Surface Book and the Dell XPS line, compare very favorably to the MacBook Pro
line. The differentiators usually are the touchpad and macOS.

The former seems moot for the developer audience, a number of whom have an
external keyboard and/or mouse.

So it comes down to a preference for macOS. What should the Windows team do to
convince non-Windows developers to give their OS a fair shot?

